# Blue velvet nudibranch



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen them around? I'm dealing w a chronic case of flatworm which just doesn't go away, and I don't want to use chemicals, so nudi's are the next option. We have taken the corals out and dipped them, but I got a couple mushrooms attached to large rocks which aren't coming out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What fish do you have in there, and is adding a fish like a wrasse an option?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought Coral reef shop carried these.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've seen these occasionally at Coral Reef Shop and Sea U Marine.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, tried that this weekend. I have a six line and a couple fairy wrasse. Got a melanarus wrasse on my Friday Tour De Reef and it didn't make 24 hours. Sucked big time.
I'm going to look for another melanarus, but in the mean time, I gotta deal with this other issue. It was disgusting how many of the little buggers bought it when I dipped the 3 torches.
Yucky.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing at Coral Reef Shop right now, but I will check SUM this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

If you can't find them locally we can help.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds great! Will let you know after I did a bit more looking around the GTA


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

*Flatworms*

My six line wrasse and a mandarin ate all my flatworms, every last one. Knock on wood.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You are very fortunate. My mandarin and six line must be defective. Am going to check their manufacture dates for recall notices.....or maybe I didn't get the upgrade version that eats flatworm.


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Crayon said:


> You are very fortunate. My mandarin and six line must be defective. Am going to check their manufacture dates for recall notices.....or maybe I didn't get the upgrade version that eats flatworm.


Same here, my mandarins don't seem to touch them. I've been searching for some blue velvets for a while now. Only place I've ever seen them is SUM. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a 6 line and it was useless, tried a yellowtail blue damsel for less than $10 and they were all gone in a week. Still a great little fish who doesn't need a supply of flatworms like your nudi will.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Went by SUM today. They don't have any. Bill? I think I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So, I think I have found my new favorite inhabitant in the tank. Got a BVN from Bill at IA today, and after a nice long drip, put it in near the rocks with flat worm, and it went right to work!
It's swimming around the tank, checking things out, and SO cool! Love the colour! Now I hope I have continuos supply of flat worm cause I want it to live forever.
Already happily sucked a couple of the little buggers in. Such a neat creature!
Thanks Bill, this guy is in great shape.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Forgot the pic


----------

